# Street Sharks



## vampiregenocide (May 15, 2009)

Lets face it, they'd give Chuck Norris some difficulties.



I loved these guys back in the day...ahh good times


----------



## Tiger (May 15, 2009)

Hahaha, memories. The toys ruled.

Humanoid sharks with abs, goodness.


----------



## Excalibur (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Randy (May 15, 2009)

Samurai Pizza Cats? 

Anywho, yeah, those Street Sharks toys were awesome. If I'm not mistaken, their torsos, etc. were all rubber coated and they came wearing rollerblades.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 15, 2009)

Randy said:


> Samurai Pizza Cats?
> 
> Anywho, yeah, those Street Sharks toys were awesome. If I'm not mistaken, their torsos, etc. were all rubber coated and they came wearing rollerblades.



Streez had roller blade  And yeah they were rubber and you could open their mouthes by pulling the fins back


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 15, 2009)

Heck yeah, those toys were fuckin' sweet. I had that big brown dude that boxed the shit out of everyone. But all the toy could do was open and close his mouth by moving his dorsal fin up and down


----------



## Tiger (May 15, 2009)

The other one in this vein were the cats who flew jets.


----------



## MFB (May 15, 2009)

Vampire, I've still got my Slamu toy sitting on my desk ATM


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 16, 2009)

MFB said:


> Vampire, I've still got my Slamu toy sitting on my desk ATM







I want my Ripster figure back!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 16, 2009)

Randy said:


> Anywho, yeah, those Street Sharks toys were awesome. If I'm not mistaken, their torsos, etc. were all rubber coated.



Those figures were sweet.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, I think I had the Tiger Shark one back in the day. Oh the nostalgia!


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 16, 2009)

I thought of this cartoon when I saw Finding Nemo!!! "Fish are friends, not food." LOL.


----------



## Desi (May 16, 2009)

Anyone remember Rox? The Guitar slingin', long haired Street Shark? He also came with a mic stand. Absolute awesomeness.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 17, 2009)

Desi said:


> Anyone remember Rox? The Guitar slingin', long haired Street Shark? He also came with a mic stand. Absolute awesomeness.



My friend had him and I wanted to steal it :/ But I wanted Manta-Man most of all


----------



## MFB (May 17, 2009)

I had almost everyone, including Rox but I don't remember Manta-Man


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (May 17, 2009)

Tiger said:


> The other one in this vein were the cats who flew jets.



Swat Cats?  Pretty cool. Unfortunately there's no gene-slamming action in it. Of course, Biker Mice from Mars is the best cartoon from this era!


----------



## djpharoah (May 19, 2009)

Awesome show - made my after school tv watching time awesome along side Mummies Alive and Biker Mice from Mars.


----------



## auxioluck (May 19, 2009)

Wow, childhood nostalgia...

I used to have a Ripster figure when I was younger.

But yes, Biker Mice From Mars was the shit. As was SWAT Kats. And Samurai Pizza Cats.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 19, 2009)

Oh, all right. This thread explains the Ripster avatar.


----------



## liamh (May 19, 2009)

synchronized water drinking ftw
I once had a moby lick toy, Its tongue twisted around


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 19, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Oh, all right. This thread explains the Ripster avatar.


----------

